# how much weight can tank glass handle



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

I have a 60 gallon Hex tank that im setting up. It currently has 50lbs of sand as substrate and im looking to use rocks to build caves. I have about another 50 lbs of rocks. They will most likely only be on one have of the tank. will this be okay or am i risking disaster?


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

You should be able to fill the tank entirely with rocks and not have a problem. Glass can hold quite a bit of weight.


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

just to clarify, these are rocks from outside my house, not lava rocks or coral. Still good?


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

What kind of rock?

You should be okay as long as you rinse them. After you've washed and scrubbed them with a clean brush with no chemicals, wash and scrub some more. Then after you do that, you should be good to wash and rinse some more. Then when you think you're done, rinse some more. Then rinse again. Then put them in your tank.

Not really related, but I sold a bunch of old decorations I had on Craigslist. I told the guy they had been in storage for a while so he should clean them. He didn't and he thinks it's my fault all his fish are dead.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It doesn't matter what rocks you use, the tank should have not problem supporting a large number of them.


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

Well I have no idea what they wpuld be called lol just your normal rocks that occampany western MD. And I did was them ALOT and they are currently being boiled one at a time.
Im just worried about the weight. I will have about 120 lvs of rocks and substrate in my tank


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't see a need to boil the rocks, usually just a good scrubbing with a brush and flushing with water is sufficient.

Can you post any pics of your rocks? 120 lbs. seems like a lot for your 60G hex.


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

this is what it looks like


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

its not 120 of just rocks. The sand is 50lbs


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

That's going to be really tough to stock...


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

it will be stocked with 'Lamprologus' caudopunctatus and maybe a school of tetras


----------



## hose91 (Mar 5, 2014)

Good plan, and you should really enjoy that setup. Tank looks pretty solid. I would think about bringing the rocks out towards the front just a bit, similar to your column tank in the pic. Just add a little asymmetry to the rockwork and blur the line of "demarcation" between the rocks and the sand so its not quite so stark.


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

Okay will do. But back to the original question can this tank handle all this weight as well as me adding more rocks ?


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

You can fill it with lead and it won't be a problem.

I use landscaping stone in my tanks all the time. Piled right up to the top.

Andy


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

Awesome thanks!


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)




----------



## delta5 (Jul 5, 2014)

This takes away my concern with stacking lots of limestone on top of sand. OP, I noticed you live in Ohio. Do you know what quality the aqueon 55g glass tanks at jacks are?


----------



## jakekersley (Mar 25, 2013)

Just make sure when you make caves that none of the rocks can fall over/ move and crack the bottom.


----------

